# R.I.P.S. Vs Knockers?



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Rob @ RIPS said:


> Why can't these 'knockers' just accept that its possible NZ tuners can get similar if not more power than them?? How is that its so hard to believe? Just cause you spend the most doesn't mean you neccessarily have the best (and I'm not saying R.I.P.S is the best).
> 
> Seriously, tell me!!
> 
> ...


I have to say that I've read all the R.I.P.S. big build threads so far and the quality of workmanship is second to none, possibly with Endless-R the best aftermarket manufacturers on the board.

There, as with anything that is an 'overnight' sucess, seems to be plenty of people rivaling the claims made by Rob, some constructive and some far from it.

From what I've personally read, there have been Lee's, Sparks, SteveN's, Pupsi's and Ludders engines/cars built (I know that's not all but it's a start) yet just one thing stands out with these threads;

No-one apart from Ludders recently gives any feedback of the build once it returns to our shores? This seems a little strange for someone to get a car shipped half way round the world to get it back and not write a report of how it backs up Robs claims or performs on the street.

Is it possible to have an adult discussion in one place where people can voice their experience and opinions without following the guys round and sh1tting on every customers threads when there's no real need to do so?

So, R.I.P.S Vs Knockers;
Opinions, facts and UK experiences, is the RB30 in a different leauge - discuss.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I'll start off the adult conversation by posting a picture of large pair of 'knockers', see how I support my hemisphere bretheren


Looks like there'll be a lot of support for the 'knockers' over the RB30's :nervous:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

What makes Robs craftmenship 2nd to none? Because he alleges to gap piston rings to within 6 microns with feelers??? I know thats not possable

Whats the big deal with the RB30?

In a GTR, it's not all about power, it's the whole package and the RB30 isn't always the answer, as nissan themselves decided.

Most UK tuners are bored with the 'O so boring' drag scene and enter real races where you have to steer and turn and everything. Here, they use the RB26 'As nissan intended' and this is where GODZILLA came from.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

well the old SteveN engine went tits up because of the stupid oil supply to the oil pump.

i may be wrong but i think it failed when getting mapped

rob at rips stick that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> In a GTR, it's not all about power, it's the whole package and the RB30 isn't always the answer, as nissan themselves decided.
> 
> Most UK tuners are bored with the 'O so boring' drag scene and enter real races where you have to steer and turn and everything. Here, they use the RB26 'As nissan intended' and this is where GODZILLA came from.


I agree, in part, with what you say there.... I think Nissan would have undertaken a LOT of research before settling for the RB26. It clearly served a purpose for their race aspirations....although I believe the capacity was dictated to an extent by the race regs (??). I would be interested to find out what Nissan would have chosen, capacity-wise, had they not had one eye on the regs when designing the car. Its telling that the Z-tune came with RB28.

On the other hand, the RB30 serves a different purpose. It has more torque per given rpm than the 26 at the aparent expense of top end revs. This possibly suits the driving habits of many GTR drivers who dont regularly give their car the full 8K+ rpm experience. TBH, I think that an RB30 with a forged bottom mated to a well built head and appropriate turbines is EXACTLY what I'd be looking at. Rebuilding the 26 is all good and well but cost-wise it would appear to be a no-brainer.

As fo RIPS themselves, I have purchased a 2nd hand combined catchtank/washer bottle and can say that the quality of craftsmanship is stunning. Haven emailed Rob a couple of times re advice and quotations he has been very helpful. I would also add that some folks, referring here to the 'knockers', seem to think that non OS RB30's are a disaster waiting to happen. This is VERY shortsighted and suggest that this is verging on brand snobbery. You DO NOT have to throw silly money at things like this. If the engineering is sound then any solution will work. Just take a look at the Cuban's. They have come up with some AMAZING solutions to automotive problems for absolute pocket money prices. I think RIPS are using innovative solutions to counter engineering problems in a style not dissimilar to the Cubans. i.e sound engineering at decent, affordable prices.

Unless I hear some serious evidence as to why I shouldnt, I will be going the RIPS RB30 route at some stage myself.

Also, I agree with your comment on drag racing.....WHY is it that LOADS of GTR's get dragged???? I mean, it was designed as a circuit car after all. When I was in the MKII Escort phase of my life the amount of MKII drag cars were countable using one hand. I accept that its personal choice but I have never seen the attraction TBH

TT


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Making a car with 800+ bhp to run on the 1/4 is one thing, but to build a car with that power that can race flat out for a full track session week in week out is a totally different thing. 

How bout you build a competative Race car Rob? im sure if it shows seriously competative times then someone will snap it up for time attack?!?!

There is no doubt that Robs attention to detail is excellent, but i can only feel that if a GTR owner came to one of the top UK tuners with an open cheque book then you'd see very simular results.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

minifreak said:


> Making a car with 800+ bhp to run on the 1/4 is one thing, but to build a car with that power that can race flat out for a full track session week in week out is a totally different thing.
> 
> How bout you build a competative Race car Rob? im sure if it shows seriously competative times then someone will snap it up for time attack?!?!
> 
> There is no doubt that Robs attention to detail is excellent, but i can only feel that if a GTR owner came to one of the top UK tuners with an open cheque book then you'd see very simular results.



Completely agree with that, seem's unwise to send a car half way across the world. When the UK tuners are building cars here for more rigorous tasks. Maybe the RB30 is a straight line lump and not much use on the track due to the weight of it, upsetting the GTR's handling?




Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and lets not forget that Skylines are a damn sight more prolific and RB30's readiliy available is Aus and NZ, so tuners out there will have an immediate advantage over UK tuners, who, to a certain degree, had to learn everything from Scratch.

I'm pretty sure the first time Ron at RK got hold of an R32, he'd no idea how they came apart, let along know how to improve one. but look what he 's achieved in his time

mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Smokey 1 said:


> Maybe the RB30 is a straight line lump and not much use on the track due to the weight of it, upsetting the GTR's handling?


Rob told me the weight difference was negligable.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The RB30 weighs considerably more....


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

What's "considerably more" Andy?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

tarmac terror said:


> I agree, in part, with what you say there.... I think Nissan would have undertaken a LOT of research before settling for the RB26. It clearly served a purpose for their race aspirations....although I believe the capacity was dictated to an extent by the race regs (??). I would be interested to find out what Nissan would have chosen, capacity-wise, had they not had one eye on the regs when designing the car. Its telling that the Z-tune came with RB28.
> 
> On the other hand, the RB30 serves a different purpose. It has more torque per given rpm than the 26 at the aparent expense of top end revs. This possibly suits the driving habits of many GTR drivers who dont regularly give their car the full 8K+ rpm experience. TBH, I think that an RB30 with a forged bottom mated to a well built head and appropriate turbines is EXACTLY what I'd be looking at. Rebuilding the 26 is all good and well but cost-wise it would appear to be a no-brainer.
> 
> ...


Was it not that the RB26 was set to 2.6 do to about 100000factors . . . like weight, stability, vibrations, balancing, high reving, lowend torque , Godzillas opinion, combined with a Twin Turbo setup and considering the fact that all this had to be done with what"NISSAN" had inhand of production capacity (obviously they didn't have a 3.8 L V6 in hand that time)?

Basicly in japan , you have tuners that compete on simple track lap time attacks. It's easy and you just need the big deal to beat the rivals. This is what made the myth of the japanese tuning industry. Small and big tuners competing with new inovative ideas of high-end tuning (thanks to the highend japanese technology availability on the aftermarket)

The EU should also set up lap records on great circuits around europe for tuned GTRs. (not to mention the actual Ring). It's boring to allways just hear from the UK, center of the galaxy!


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

When there are more than a hand full of GTR's and tuners of the marque racing around central Europe, I am sure you will get there opinions but for now you will have to make do with us lot :chairshot 








Smokey :chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Matt J, thanks for starting this thread, I have no problem with it at all.
Keep in mind it all started when I stated that our street engines were making similar power to many of the top UK drag GTRs to which RKtuning took offence.

I stand by my comments and that is what I wanted to discuss with RK and the other knockers.
Maybe my statement was a bit bold and likely to provoke, but I also feel RKs reply was just as bold and obviously it provoked me.

I just can't see why these guys can't accept that its possible that what I said is true, if they genuinley feel like I'm talking shyte, tell me why, prove it, show me why its not so, but don't just say its shyte then not back your words with any substance, that to me shows that they probably know its true, hate it and can't accept it so they knock it as rubbish.

Your list of cars 'sent 1/2 way round the world' is not quite right.

Lees car was done and sent back, he drove it several times, told me he loved it but for personal reasons decided to sell the engine.
The engine is now in a beautiful R34 running fine in a different state of tune.

Sparks' car is still here, its been finished for quite some time.

Ludders car is back and as you know, doing fine for Jeffs first time out.

I built a motor for pupsi and shipped it to him.

I built a shortblock and a turbo kit for SteveN, nothing more, and SteveN didn't put it in a car, he sold the bottom end to the guy TommyF is talking about.
As always, there is 2 sides to every story, what TommyF didn't say was that the shortblock I sold had been stripped, no dought to have a look at how it was done, I have no idea who put the head on, or who assembled the rest of the engine and installed it but I did get an e-mail from the new owner saying he was having trouble getting oil pressure and he'd tried eveything.
I didn't know the motor had been stripped at that time and told him that due to it being sitting for probably nearly 3 years it would need to have the oil pump primed again, I told him how to do it and the next day I think, he got back to me to say the oil pressure was great and they had the motor running and would start mapping shortly.
It did several 100s of miles and when getting higher power mapping on the road it ran a bearing aparently.

What he didn't say was that before he'd contacted me about the problem getting oil pressure, they had already had the motor running for about 2 minutes TRYING TO GET OIL PRESSURE!!! and we all know what that would have done. :bawling: 

So TommyF, yes it did run a bearing but when a 3 year old shortblock has been stripped by someone else and god knows what happened to it and all of the above happened, its hardly my fault is it? 

R32 Combat, I have never said our workmanship is second to none, I know there are some very talented guys in the UKl and I assure you it is possible to gap rings to the tollerances I said although it is not neccessary to be so fussy I agree, its just me being anal about blueprinting.

Minifreak, I totally agree its not all about drags and you guys may not be aware that most of the enignes I build are for milder street cars, drift or track cars and they have all done really well, not a single run bearing, blown head gasket or problem at all as far as I am aware, I have never had an engine warranty claim, not 1 ever, even with drift and track engines. 

The RB30s are so much torqueier than the 26s that in a track situation surely the 30 would be exactly what your after?? Great response, pull out of the courners, less lag etc.
I havn't built a serious track car for a few reasons:
Its not really my type of motorsport, personally I like drags.
I don't have the money to build a track car 'on spec' hoping to find a buyer for it afterwards.
I have no real skill for driving on a circuit, I've had a few drives and a few drifts and went OK, but it didn't really give me a buzz and I personally don't have the money to maintain a top end track car while I learn to drive, lol.
I havn't had a customer with a suitable budget ask me to build one.
I don't really have any experience setting up good suspension or brakes so I prefere to stick to what I do know, fast street cars and drags.

Smokey, I don't think you'd find a RB30 would upset the handling compared to a 26 or 28 etc, there is very little difference between the motors, they are just a fraction taller, but I'm no suspension or handling expert.

I know that some UK tuners don't like my motors comming to the UK and I can fully understand that, but it does annoy me when I really do eat sleep and breath these things and do get very good results, good power, good torque and drivability, reliability and all I get is "your full of shyte" because I claim to be making power similar to the pro GTR guys in the UK.

All things being equal, it takes a certain amount of power to get X amount of weight down the strip in X amount of time and at a certain mph.
If some of these guys would actually just stop for a sec and work out what we have done with sometimes extreemly heavy cars, they'd soon realise that hey, maybe he's not full of shyte after all as to do the times/mph he has done he must be making the power he claims.

The comments that our dyno's read wrong has been proven incorrect as the power claims were backed up on a dyno in the UK no problem at all.

The comments that our strips are downhill or we cheat in some way is just rediculaus.

I've been told by someone on here that it was impossible for the drag-r to do a 1.3 60ft??? WTF?? says who? do you seriously think I'd lie about that? or the 9.7 I did in it?? come on guys, get real, just because you havn't done it doesn't mean it can't be done, agreed??

I still maintain my claims and I'm still waiting for one of the knockers to come up with something (other than cheap shots and false comments) to show that what I'm saying is wrong, seriously, prove it, or tell me WHY you think what I've said is wrong.

Have any of these guys made 620whp in 4wd on a rolling road at 1 bar on 98 pump gas with a RB? and are they saying I'm lying when I say we have? 

Lets talk about it like gentlemen, I have nothing to hide.

Rob


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> The EU should also set up lap records on great circuits around europe for tuned GTRs. (not to mention the actual Ring). It's boring to allways just hear from the UK, center of the galaxy!



Good Idea! Maybe better having one for Jap Cars!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

well, as usual, GTR Glenn has the best input to a thread....

seriously, I don't know Rob. I've bought nothing from RIPS. but I've seen their work. I have no reasons to doubt. Kiwi's can produce world beating, world quality kit. no argument.

maybe the Jim talking, maybe...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

**** me are these guys for real ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Ah ****it, im going to post it ...
I wasnt going to but I cant stand it ..

Some people are so narrow minded its not even worth discussing.
Why would an RB30 make any difference of weight distribution in an GTR ?
Wouldnt it be like taking the ac pump + ABS out and putting the 30 in , and what do you know its EXACTLY the same weight distribution as before, its quite frankly laughable to even mention anything like that.
Re, race car engine vs drag engine....
I dont really give a toss about who likes what more, but c'mon are you guys for real ?
What is the difference between a "built" rb 26 and a "built rb30 ?
Oh thats right one has a slightly longer stroke . well **** me thats conclusive evidence that it will fail prematurely if I ever heard it ....
LOL
FFS its an RB 30 engine , why would it be ANY different to any other RB series engine , all things being the same ?
Just because you as a nation (and Ill apologise to those who this doesnt apply to) dont have the engine readily available, seem to have adaopted a "its ****ed its not an rb26" attitude.
The Ozzies have been running 8's in the 1/4 and 1000 kmr race for 20 odd years with these engines...
Get with the program you muppetts.

Why's it any different to ther 2jz ?
Oh sorry its not an engine you are familiar with , therefore it must be shit ....


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Silly me, the Dodson targa and endurance car....
Oh shit its an RB30 ...
How many times has it blown up.
oh none ..


----------



## andy42uk (Sep 17, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> What makes Robs craftmenship 2nd to none? Because he alleges to gap piston rings to within 6 microns with feelers??? I know thats not possable
> 
> Whats the big deal with the RB30?
> 
> ...


Can I assume from this comment that your own RB30 build after at least 2 tries at it isn't a roaring success?
No offense meant, but this does sound like jealousy.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Silly me, the Dodson targa and endurance car....
> Oh shit its an RB30 ...
> How many times has it blown up.
> oh none ..


Correct, and why do they use it? Because it has many advantages over a 26 for the type of endurance racing they are doing.

I am really looking forward to seeing some constructive replies.......

Rob


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

out of interest, how long have you been building RBs Rob and how many in total do you think youve completed? i mean full engines when i say complete not just short blocks.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Tuner build off still I say


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

i wouldnt have any issues with asking Rob to build me a track engine. We spoke about it when our TimeAttack car was stolen and I was looking to replace/build new.

It reappeared, so nothing came of it though.

I have a few RIPS parts on the car though.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Moff said:


> Tuner build off still I say


and whos gunner fund that?

i know most uk tuners are very busy at the min and have never advertised.
so spending £££ on an engine to prove a point would be pretty pointless.

Fun for us bystanders.

BTW if they do build the engine to prove a point and need to put it in a car shotgun RKs effort in my car FOC of cause


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

It's a shame it has to be like this, I feel sorry for Rob, he's done nout wrong, clearly has more integrity than any of the knockers, yet for some reason has been singled out because of what, being offshore and cheaper?


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi5 said:


> It's a shame it has to be like this, I feel sorry for Rob, he's done nout wrong, clearly has more integrity than any of the knockers, yet for some reason has been singled out because of what, being offshore and cheaper?


Agree 100%!

If i'm not mistaken most of the fabrication work is done in house too which is something that tuners in the UK don't seem to do. 

If i'm incorrect please prove me wrong.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Forget a tuner build off,just let them all have pusel sticks and bate the crap out of each other like on Gladiators.

FFS sake boys and girls,this my car is better than your car thing is now becomming boring and its lowering the tone of the forum aswell.

GROW THE F*CK UP,that includes tuners too.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Does depend on personal taste too..


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Rob,

Engines capacity aside, have you ever considered what 'may' have brought on RK's original comment and is certainly rubbing some people up the wrong way is; you and others endless blowing their own trumpet ?????????? :blahblah::blahblah:  

As my mum used to say,* "No one like a big head !".*


Over the past 8-9 years on the Register I have seen many/all come and go, and those who have not got on with others here all share this unsociable trait. 

I know RK is a very quite and understated tuner who let their work and good word of mouth do their advertising and does not keep posting self gratifying post about their achievements, how ever good they are, nor do they slag off/compare themselves to others. 

As much as I do not for one minute doubt your work and engines, its rather cheap going on a public forum and keep posting about themselves, _(I acknowledge you are not the only ones doing this ). _ Are you a registered trader here and so 'pay' for your advertising???

Now I am only commenting as an observer here and just suggesting that you 'may' have taken some comments the wrong way and maybe take time to reflect on the different attitudes and people styles here on the Register even if it is just for the sake of a better and more harmonious forum.


Happy Skylining and have a good day to you all. Peace!!! :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Scott said:


> Rob,
> 
> Engines capacity aside, have you ever considered what 'may' have brought on RK's original comment and is certainly rubbing some people up the wrong way is; you and others endless blowing their own trumpet ?????????? :blahblah::blahblah:
> 
> ...



Nail on the head mate:clap: :clap:


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

what a load of rubbish, he's not allowed to blow his own trumpet now, why? just because the other tuners dont? (probably because they like to hide so when things go wrong they dont get kicked to the ground).

Nothing wrong with confidence, and as for blowing their own trumpet and posting about themselves, at least RIPS has contributed more interesting stuff to this otherwise "howsie" forum than any other tuner. 

If you push RIPS off this forum expect no other tuner to post up about their latest creations for fear of being hounded out of the park for being big headed.

sad.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

Scott said:


> Are you a registered trader here and so 'pay' for your advertising???


im sure in your 8 or 9 years you would know that it says so below their post :lamer:


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

The best engine i have built and driven is a RB30!! (OS)
The engine that will go in my time attack/race car will be a RB30!
The Question will be , can i drive the monster with that much power and torque?:smokin:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Why are people going to the likes of RIPs?? I for one, because I wanted an RB30, full turnkey engine. I could not get one for the price I paid RIPs anywhere in the U.K, along with the fabrication work, which I must say is top notch (I'me sure everyone agrees on that) Everything on my engine was supplied or fabricated by RIPs. I haven't posted up anything about how the engine has performed as it won't be up and running untill tomorrow. The turbo set-up was changed because I wanted to have the turbo kick in a lot sooner than the twins were coming on, current set-up is good if I want to drag the car, turbo's came on at around 4500 rpm, now hopefully they will come on at around 3000 rpm (fingers crossed). I will post up in a few days on how the car performs. We all have a choice as to who we want things to be done by, I knew I had to pay for what I wanted, so I went to someone who provided me with what I wanted and I believe I got the best bang for the buck from RIPs. I'me happy with what I got, it now remains to be seen am I going to be happy with the engines performance??


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

He and others can blow any one's trumpet that want, _(and probably do out of hours !!!  LOL_), I was just saying it is tiring. 

Also no one is pushing anyone from any forum, don't be such a drama queen !!  

*I was just offering an explanation as to why there is friction.*


As for his 'Trader status', I did not catch it in his signature, so that is why I politely asked! Is there anything wrong with that Hi5? I thought not.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi5 said:


> what a load of rubbish, he's not allowed to blow his own trumpet now, why? just because the other tuners dont? (probably because they like to hide so when things go wrong they dont get kicked to the ground).
> .


i think you'll find its called modesty. RK, RB, Rising sun, abbey and many many other tuners feel no need to big themselves up. are you suggesting they've all got something to hide?

mook


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

If I had reason to, I would definatly blow my own trumpet, its good advertising and shows confidence in what you do. Showing off your achievements is surely a good thing when running a business. Could be the reason wh


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

If I had reason to, I would definatly blow my own trumpet, its good advertising and shows confidence in what you do. Showing off your achievements is surely a good thing when running a business. Could be the reason why he's in demand. Its all good.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

better for your customers to blow your trumpet for you 

afterall, why buy a dog and bark yourself?

mook


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

So eg. EndlessR are also blowing their trumpets with showing off stuff like the Auto Messe Demo Car or Rain's Car? I don't think so. I enjoy seeing anything from any professional Tuner, so keep the Pictures and build threads coming!

It's the same on the German Skyline Forums, customer base is small, so anyone is pissing into anyone else's pond.. I never bought something off Rob/RIPS, I asked for a quote for a Catchtank and nearly fell off my chair when I saw the price, it wasn't cheap! So maybe if he's able to sell something to people in the UK, based on it's Price and "Bang for the Buck", he's doing it right or someone else is doing it wrong...

Don't get me wrong, it's just me thinking out loud and I have NOTHING against any particular tuner on here. And in most cases, I will use the UK based Guys. They are nearer and do their Jobs well!

Marc


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Running a business is all about barking; it's called MARKETING. 

Nothing wrong with that IMHO.

Henk


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> better for your customers to blow your trumpet for you
> 
> afterall, why buy a dog and bark yourself?
> 
> mook


That was my point Mook, plenty of trumpet blowing but no customer feedback regarding actual running in the UK...

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing agaist Rob or his work but it's all hype from one source and chinese whispers about failures.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I find it sad that I have to read such a rubbish in this thread. All the tuners mentioned in this thread not need to hide in front of satisfied customers . . . and for Scott, you may also take advice (even if you don't think you need) that maybe this forum is not only about the tiny island UK!

RIPs is certainly not cheap promoting and showing off their top stuff on here. This forum really has to deal with old british members that take the forum for some sort of elitist UK GTR members club chit chat only (which is was at the beginning), in stead of understanding once for all that this forum must have by know more non-UK members and visitors, as well as hard non-UK contributing members. Which brings us to the point that most peeps enjoy and really love the threads by RIPS and Endless R, who really valorize this forum and really contribute to promote the GTR tuning culture through their entertaining. This also let's the GTROC benefit , as maybe many non-UK visitors to this could buy a GTROC member ship, as they love the forum, with really class and unique threads.

Please don't let it smell "The great british empire VS KIWI and Sushi"

And by the way , yes I heared only positive stuff from the here mentioned UK tuners overall the years . . . but do to not blowing the trumpet, they are for me merly british ghosts . . . . maybe that is what they want, nice for them. RIPs gets UK customers sending big amounts of cash to them on the other side of the world, . . . . with Ghost like advertzing, they would be unknown and would build RB30s for kitchen mixers.


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

what a set of jokers.......
pound for pound theres no comparison, i always told rob this would happen. **** em all rob. my engine is still running strong with a T04Z now . the only reason my engine and setup was sold was due to the fact that i wanted a dogbox or sequential and didnt have an open cheque book. so rather than have an expensive ornament i sold the car and engine. 
p.s ive got a r32 gtr now and as soon as i break it i'll only go one route...and thats to rotorua.
im sure if rob was from the UK it would be different, you go on about how uk tuners keep it quiet and low key and dont blow there own trumpet. you get no advice,help from them either unless your in the click. when do they ever post replys to help people on the forums???? abbey come on every now and again but i think thats it.
anyway nice tits on the 1st page
lee


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Just a quick post from my point of view....I chose to send my car to Rob because I wanted to. Not because of any other reason or anything against anyone else. After numerous long chats the project was decided on and work started. The choice to do a build thread was mine too, having seen other build projects and found the whole process massively interesting and exciting it was an obvious thing to do. This combined with the fact that the car was abroad and I was unable to go and see how work was coming along the best way was to post up the photos I was getting sent.I apologise if this has fuelled any arguements but it was merely my way of sharing the work that was being done on my R34, which happened to be being done by Rob @ R.I.P.S, I would have done the same had it been anywhere else.At the moment, purely down to me, the car is in New Zealand and will be hopefully on the next ship back if my shipping agent gets sorted :runaway: I hope to continue my thread to include what happens when the car gets back.Again my own personal experience, but I have nothing but good things to say about Rob and all the guys @ R.I.P.S and would have no hesitation in suggesting them to others as I do for any company that has done right by me.Cheers Sparks.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> i think you'll find its called modesty. RK, RB, Rising sun, abbey and many many other tuners feel no need to big themselves up. are you suggesting they've all got something to hide?
> 
> mook



Amen!




gtrlux said:


> . . . and for Scott, you may also take advice (even if you don't think you need) that maybe this forum is not only about the tiny island UK!...


:chuckle: :chuckle: As one of the promoter of the the GTR Register going global, I am probably one of the very last people who need to be told that! :chuckle:  

Also, being global is one of the reasons *you* won your award for 'forum contributor' that *I* brought out to Japan for you last Dec remember? 

Now talk to me about "not only about the tiny island".


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

My RB30 was a great success after I re-built it. Bloody Ozzy engineering.....


Anyway, RB30's arn't all magical. There are just an engine, and a little basic too. No oil cooled pistons and no knock sensors. 2 very important things for high power track work.

I come back to the gapping rings to 0.00025" with feelers. It's still rubbish. You don't need to gap a ring to that tolerance anyway

Blue printing?? Means nothing unless you are building an engine engine from drawings.

Words all too often said in the same sentance as RB30 are

1) Custom
2) Billet
3) Monster torque

All 'bling' words and practically meaningless

It does get very boring after a while.

I'll be honest and say I went down the RB30 route to see what all the fuss was about, and I can honestly say that if you compared 2 well tuned skylines, you'd never know the difference, exept one doesn't quite fit under the bonnet.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

as a owner of a OS 3.15 engined r34gtr,all i can say to all the rb 26 powered skyline drivers is once you have drove a car with a engine like mine theres no way you would ever go back to a rb 26,and i should imagine one of robs engines is the same.i think one of the misconseptions is you can send your car over to rob he will biuld you a engine and it,s going to be as cheap as chips,were as if you let one of the uk tuners do it there going to charge you way over the odds.there may be some truth in the fact that your money goes furthere at robs than in the uk,but this is true in the uk were as rates from tuners to tuner varis.but thats just bussiness and people choose there tuners for all sorts of reasons.
i agree with scott when people start to willy wave about what they have done you start to get some peoples backs up,i,m not saying you started the willy waving rob but when you start saying this cars done this that and the other what have the uk cars done it can come across as willy waving even if you dont mean it like that
take my car i have no desire to find out how much power it makes on a dyno at what ever bar,because as every one knows figures donot relate to perfomance all the time,some tuners use them some dont
i think the forum needs tuners to post about what there up to, but unfortunatly this leaves them open to be dragged into silly arguments,i know personnaly some of the uk tuners are reluctant to come on the forum for this reason alone.
my tuner will not and has never contrebuted to the gtr forum due to politics and arguments which is a very big loss to the forum and it,s members.he just keeps his head down and his work speaks for it,s self,which takes him all over the world working on skylines,that he has no interest in publicising.
like some of the club members some people are for ever self promoting there cars by posting pictures of various differant things,personnly i enjoy the ones such as the rips engine/car threads which i,m sure mosts of us do,which are a great contribution to the forum,but saying that i have no interest in looking at some pictures of someones new dustcaps etc etc.
but there are also people who have spent lots of money and time on there cars and dont post up an pictures or self promote there cars or them selfs.
it,s a fine line rob,sometimes not caused by the tuner but by constant posts about them as one, uk tuner has just experianced:wavey: keep up the good work rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Is the RB30 heavier than a RB 26?
and if so by how much?












Smokey :smokin:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

OS internals are of a far high material spec than others, and the whole assy is far better designed for power..


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nobody may want to hear what I have to say but I think this a sad to see and frankly a bit childish also. A forum filled with enthusiast (i hope/think so :nervous and they turn against eichother and want to compare their pecker size euhm...I mean car's performances. Which is impossible as they are all built to do something different. A drag car is no track car. A torqie car is no top end racer and so on. Everyone want's something to suit there needs. If you like to track your gtr then well peel those stuffed eyes open and look around without prejudices and look for the tuner/builder best suited for your needs and wallet. I hate to say so but unfortunatly treads like this f*ck up this very nice and informative forum. It's nice to see people posting about there achievements like Rips and endless r. So ok UK tuners don't do that often, maybe they don't want to or can't due to time shortage. Its also in the way of life, people in the UK are know to be more gentleman like (i think so :chuckle: or how do i say it? Not hat living in Ozzy means you're a farmer :blahblah: I live in Belgium and frankly i need a good tuner as there are none here, so if one of you wants to start fresh...  Help me out and do the world a favour (and me to  )
After all this japping on and on, point being: LIVE AND LET LIVE !
Do what you want when you want and how you want, but don't go busting somebody's balls by saying they s*ck or whatever for no apparent reason. Listen to what you're mothers (hopefully) have learned you guys; Be polite 
If you haven't got anything nice to say, shut the f*ck up !!! (or try to say you're opinion without being insulting....that should be ok too  )
And no I am no world peace-wannabee treehugging hippi. I just think you'll should try and get allong better that's all. This is a great forum, lot's off us enthousiast use it, don't go spoiling it all with some childish bullcrap.. :sadwavey:


----------



## br32uno (Jul 24, 2008)

some smart people living in Belgium :bowdown1:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree with the belguim guy

This forum should be renamed The Jeremy kyle GTROC 

There is so much bitching about tuners and totb , Why? 

Rob has done great things for the RB30 world and helped me out with drag racing and i have never ever brought anything off him. I have delt with quite a few of the other tuners and happy with everybody. 

I'm an Abbey boy myself only because they help me out and i always have a laugh with the bitch's  I also get on great with the Rb motorsport boys as they are always up for a laught but they are too far away from me so i have never met them.

Then you have Rk tuning who have done loads for the gtr racing scene and my hats go off to them. 

Every tuner does their own thing in their own way. So let them get on with it.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Madden said:


> This forum should be renamed The Jeremy kyle GTROC


Oi! That's a bit strong. It's more like Trisha.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Having been part of Pupsi's build i feel it fair to say, i could have supplied and built an engine of higher spec, higher power and higher torque than supplied by RIPS.
I know exactly what Pupsis build has cost up until now and can say for sure i could better it.
This is in no way questioning RIPS work at all but i have compared graphs of other builds i have done and they spool quicker and make more power for less money FACT!
Robs work as far as fabricating goes is up there with lots of others, but i could not agree more with Combats Comment above. It makes me laugh about the monster torque from low down/massive power/all custom!! 
Maybe if the RB30 blocks were available easier in the UK we could stick a set of machined Chevy rods and a set of pistons in and knock out RB30 engines.

Ive been part of 4 RIPS engines so far, i'm really hoping that Pupsi's impresses me tomorrow when i map it as the build so far has left me a bit unimpressed. 
Had i of been impressed i wouldnt have spent the extra money on the OSGiken engine in my own car. I dont have a lot of money but had to get the best i could.

Rob


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Maybe Pupsi should comment on why he went to RIPS, and didn't get his build done from you. Not having a dig, just curious as to why, when he's had the build-up done by you.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

interesting post tweenierob,from some one who know and has seen an engine to make a commparrision,i also have a OSGIKEN 3.15 ENGINE and i looked into the options befor i made up which way i would go engine wise,and i two think the OS engine is well worth the extra money.i was talking to a tuner who we both know when i was looking at engine options,who owns a rb30 engined r34 who was going to take it out and go for a hks 2.8 ,because in his words the rb30 engine just did,nt work for him due to one thing and another .
but i,m sure that when the rb30 has had the work such as ludders car has had done onit it,s a differant thing altogether


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Maybe if the RB30 blocks were available easier in the UK we could stick a set of machined Chevy rods and a set of pistons in and knock out RB30 engines.


my point exactly. The uk tuners are at an immediate disadvantage in this resepct.

mook


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Having been part of Pupsi's build i feel it fair to say, i could have supplied and built an engine of higher spec, higher power and higher torque than supplied by RIPS.
> I know exactly what Pupsis build has cost up until now and can say for sure i could better it.


Thats fine and you are entitled to your opinion but your not comparing apples with apples.
Are you saying, you could better the price if YOU PERSONALLY hand made the exhaust manifolds, personally hand made the intake plenim, intercooler plumbing, personally made the fuel system, had all the other components painted and/or polished, along with a normal high quality build, you could have supplied the same quality for less?
Maybe you could build a "bolt on" kit motor for less but thats hardly comparing apples with apples is it?



tweenierob said:


> This is in no way questioning RIPS work at all but i have compared graphs of other builds i have done and they spool quicker and make more power for less money FACT!


I'd love to see those graphs you have, and as that is what this thread is for:

Could you please show us a 98 pump gas dyno graph of a TO4z RB you've built?
And also, lets see a dyno graph of any RB you've built, with any turbo you like, that makes a bar of boost at around 3500 and goes on to make more than 620whp at 1 bar boost on 98 pump gas, based on your comment "spool quicker and make more power" you must have that.




tweenierob said:


> Robs work as far as fabricating goes is up there with lots of others, but i could not agree more with Combats Comment above. It makes me laugh about the monster torque from low down/massive power/all custom!!


If they make alot more torque down low than a 26, then monster is a fair term  and if they go on to make more peek power at a given boost than a same spec 26 then that is good top end power is it not? and if a big % of the engine is hand made and no 2 engines are every exactly the same then, to me, thats pretty custom. Wouldn't you agree? 



tweenierob said:


> Ive been part of 4 RIPS engines so far, i'm really hoping that Pupsi's impresses me tomorrow when i map it as the build so far has left me a bit unimpressed.


Thats fine also, your entitled to your opinion, but you know full well the story behind this engine, there's nothing mechanicly wrong with it, just the turbo selection was not suited to Pupsi, so why bring it up over and over again?



tweenierob said:


> Had i of been impressed i wouldnt have spent the extra money on the OSGiken engine in my own car. I dont have a lot of money but had to get the best i could.
> Rob


Excellent, I really hope you get great results from it.


R32 combat:

Billet means machined from a solid block of something, if its been made that way its correct to call it billet and I call something billet if its not.

Custom means, hand made, 1 off, not mass produced, once again, if we make it here and its not like another one in the world, its a custom made part.

Monster torque is just a term, maybe a bit flashy for you, but I'm sure in some of your posts on your engines you have commented on how much more torque the RB30 have over the 26, you use a term that suits you and I won't comment on it, OK?

Your getting blueprints and blueprinting confused. Blueprints are the designs for the engine or component. Blueprinting is making sure every single clearance, tollerance, gap, space, torque setting etc is all idendictle between the sets of things you are working with.

Finally, I know this came about because I said that some of our street engines were making similar power to UK pro GTR engines and maybe that was not a wise thing to say, and if RK or anyone else took offence I apologise, but now that we have this tread, why don't we actually discuss it, let people who say I'm full of shyte tell me why, show me that its impossible, show me weight certificates and timeslips and discuss it like gentle men.

If we take out all outside variables and just work on weight V mph its really very easy to get a pretty acurate idea of the average power used.

As an example: 
A 1200kg car doing 165 mph needs 920whp
A 1350kg car doing 159 mph needs 920whp
A 1600kg car doing 150 mph needs 910whp
A 1750kg car doing 145 mph needs 910whp

A 1250kg car doing 170 mph needs 1040whp
A 1750kg car doing 150 mph needs 1000whp

You can now see that a heavy street car doing 150mph on the 1/4 needs almost exactly the same power as a light car doing 170mph.

So how is it "bullshyte" that, for example, my 1350kg street 240z running 162mph has very similar power to a full drag 1200kg GTR running 165mph?

Please, comments, adult conversation about this and lets try to keep the thread to this subject so we actually get somewhere.

Rob


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*I AGREE WITH YOU 100%*



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Thats fine and you are entitled to your opinion but your not comparing apples with apples.
> Are you saying, you could better the price if YOU PERSONALLY hand made the exhaust manifolds, personally hand made the intake plenim, intercooler plumbing, personally made the fuel system, had all the other components painted and/or polished, along with a normal high quality build, you could have supplied the same quality for less?
> Maybe you could build a "bolt on" kit motor for less but thats hardly comparing apples with apples is it?
> 
> ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Billet means machined from a solid block of something, if its been made that way its correct to call it billet and I call something billet if its not. Rob


Edit to say : Billet means machined from a solid block of something, if its been made that way its correct to call it billet and I wouldn't call something billet if its not.

I pay a reasonable amount of money to advertise on here, I get alot of feedback from forum users that my posts are for the most part interesting and they are keen to see them and updates of jobs we are doing.

If I had anything to hide or if I was talking shyte, UK customers who have visited or NZ guys that look on here would soon speak up and say so surely?

I don't have UK customers down the road, or as mates at the pub like the UK tuners may do so for me to get more work from the UK this is how I need to do it, I don't intentionally try to upset anyone but if I make a comment and its something that someone feels isn't true, that doesn't make it shyte does it, that person should say why they think its not true, show me why its wrong or where I have made the mistake in my comment and then discuss it.

I'm interested to hear comments/adult discussion on the weight/mph/power post above.

Rob


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> Having been part of Pupsi's build i feel it fair to say, i could have supplied and built an engine of higher spec, higher power and higher torque than supplied by RIPS.
> Rob


I'm sure Pupsi would be happy to hear you say that. I assume he would have got a quote from you to build his engine when getting quotes from RIPS to build his engine, given you are tuning his car. I could be wrong.

Without knowing the price of his RIPS motor, would your normal quoted price have been lower? It's easier to quote a cheaper price than a competitor once you know their price. If your normal quoted prices are consitantly cheaper and produce better results, then your missing out on a big opportunity for even more business.

From what I have seen on this forum, it seems that RIPS consistanly provide a quality product and service for the money charged compared to some tuners in the UK when building RB's.

I have nothing against any tuner in the UK and have nothing bad to say about anybody on the forum, but it does fell like bit of a witch hunt on this forum at times when people start attacking Rob and the RIPS crew.

The only reason I frequent this forum is to see documented engine builds and pictures of peoples cars from around the world regardless of whether their built by tuning shops or in someones garage on weekends. RIPS and EndlessR are big contributors to this (or their customers are) and I'm glad their on here.

TweenieRob - from what I hear and read, you are a popular and respected guy on the forum, so would love to see some of the work you are doing. I'm sure some other forum readers would agree with me.

Why cant we all just get along? We all share the same love for Skylines, thats why we are here 

Hytech.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I totally agree Hytech.

I have nothing against anyone on here either and I personally would love to see some of Tweenies cars, workmanship and results posted on here.

His new car with the OSG 30 will be great to see, although the bottom end plays very little part in making power, its good that he has gone with OSG with what I presume will be a good head, good manifolds, similar turbo to Ludders, similar transmission etc.

Once he gets some runs in, it will be great to compare weight to mph etc and get an idea of the power its making.

It really just boils down to these UK guys just accepting that it is possible for other tuners to make good power with RBs.

:clap: Shameless plug for hytech:clap: Something you guys may not know is Hytech has built a fair few high power RB30s as well, in fact, a NZ car with one of his engines has run 8.76 so he also has alot to offer this forum.

Lets get along, discuss the point of this thread like adults and get some results most will agree on.

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

r33 v-spec said:


> Maybe Pupsi should comment on why he went to RIPS, and didn't get his build done from you. Not having a dig, just curious as to why, when he's had the build-up done by you.


The reason I went to RIPs was that his quote was the lowest for what I wanted initially (slowly it grew) Rob (Tweenierob) I didn't know of then. I only got to know Rob (Tweenierob) by accident, I bought a set of Poncams off the Forum, seller was Rob (Tweenierob) I got to know, after the order had been put to RIPs.


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm amazed that people think Rob might have a big head and is pushing his work but this is a public forum about cars and i don't see many tuners from the UK showing us their progress so frequently.

From just reading how Rob replies to posts on this forum and the work he does you can tell what you are paying for in terms of workmanship, experience and service.

If Norris Designs posted a build thread on his new look Evo then i'd be drooling over the pics and love to see the work that he does (or someone else) but it doesn't happen.

So what if he's pushing his business. Good on him for taking the time to put his posts on this forum. His and Endless R work has been one of the main reasons i check this forum because i'm always glad to see their work.

Tuner build off and building a race engine is a great idea. Hey Rob, why not design and build something you dont want to at your own expense just to satisfy all the armchair mechanics. Wish i came up with that idea.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Scott said:


> Amen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry,Don't take it personal, as I not put in question your entire life project . .mate!
I just replied to your post that looks the way it looks in this thread and you can't deny that the forum has allways suffred from the pro-english elitism, something you won't find on other countries GTR boards.

Neverless me too I am a big promoter to make the GTR community bigger around the world, one reason I live in japan and want to bring the car culture over hear more near to europe, Luxembourg ex . . 

Sorry you take my initial comment to serious. . .and thanks again for the award, it hangs on the wall next to my computer.

Never mind 

Best regards
Chris


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

pupsi said:


> The reason I went to RIPs was that his quote was the lowest for what I wanted initially (slowly it grew) Rob (Tweenierob) I didn't know of then. I only got to know Rob (Tweenierob) by accident, I bought a set of Poncams off the Forum, seller was Rob (Tweenierob) I got to know, after the order had been put to RIPs.


My comment on (slowly it grew) was not on the quote I was given, comment was on my list of things I wanted done, list of items I wanted or done (RB30) became longer.


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Time to smell the coffe*

Hi Guys,

I have been reading car forums since about 1993 when I linked into an email "forum" for Z cars that originated in the states. Since then I have been on many Z, Honda, Subaru, BMW, Alfa and Skyline forums.

When forums start up they are often frequented by enthusiasts with a genuine desire to share information and support their fellow marque owners. One of the reasons why they are so valuable is that the people with the knowledge believe their time is well used supporting their fellow enthusiasts. Progressively over time "flaming" and low brow posts cause many of these people to leave to the detriment of all. If you don't need the forum then you will vacate and invest your time doing more useful things.

There seems to be a life-cycle to forums and I am wonder if this forum is starting to peak and progressively descend. I have abandoned a few GTR forums for this reason. Once the good people leave, the forums are hard to resuscitate.

This particular thread is a good example of noise that creeps in and you end up having to search for decent content between all the rubbish.

It is incumbent on us all to protect the quality of the conversation if this valuable resource to to continue thriving.

I don't have the money to entertain a monster build but I do enjoy living vicariously through others so lets think twice before posting noise.

I have learned a lot from many on the forum who have a genuine desire to share knowledge and enthusiasm, and learned nothing from those who just want to hear the sound of their own voice flaming others with a knowledge based point of view.

I look forward to this environment evolving and improving in quality - or is that niave...

Cheers

Glenn


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Amen Glenn - I watched SDU do this a few years ago and keeping out of the depth of this debate seeing a similar pattern. It can rot the whole forum. We're all into the same thing.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

SDU became a joke ,when the moderators decided that they would single out some people who they thought would be good to buddy up with and anyone who contradicted what these people had top say were banned from the sight.
This happened time and time again and eventually all the knowledgeable people stopped having anything to do with the site.


Re this RB30 “debate” & RIPS Knockers. (did that sound right lol) refer my first post.
Anyway …
For a start 
Not “all uk tuners” are interested in RB30’s, I would be amazed if 10% even new what one was.
Most of them are too busy building and tuning the other 99.99% of engines used in race / rally / drag racing / jet boats / off roading / offshore / speedway / etc: etc: 
So please stop referring to “all uk tuners” or even “the majority of uk tuners” or even “quiet a few uk tuners” because quite frankly you are making a complete dick of yourself and demonstrating your complete lack of knowledge of the engine / tuning industry.

What you mean is 3 uk tuners with little or NO experience with RB30’s….

If any of you muppets wanted to google “RB30” and spend as long reading the “FACTS” that are available on the net as you do telling everyone how useless they are, maybe you could see the “trees”.
Rob is only one of probably dozens of engine builders with experience with the RB30.
Its only an engine FFS its not the Centaur .
I think if you were to get any of the “other” tuners involved and gave them a bone stock RB30 and a few years to play around with them, they would make them go as well as anyone can.
Constant contradiction and derogatory comments on something you clearly have little or no knowledge about, by your own admission, makes you look weak and simple minded.
And quite frankly the VAST MAJORITY of uk tuners would probably be insulted by your attitudes.
I doubt Vizzard would have been so closed minded and petty over something he had little experience with.

Rb30 Hybrid Upgrade, All Dyno Results - Skylines Australia


----------



## Diesel PWR (Jul 31, 2008)

Rob can we see some of your dyno plots, you keep quoting 620 at 1 bar lets see some proof. Ive seen one rips engine in an r33 down here in the south island and it did not make the power it was suspose to, not even close. There may have been other factors for this but without proof of these massive numbers how are we to know.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

PS Blatant Plug For HYTECH ENGINES



ST Hitec's Tuning Diary: 2008-06-08











So whats that 551 AWKWS would be say x 1.34 = 738.3HP AT THE WHEELS
+ 10 / 748.33 divided by .84 = 890 hp at the crank.

On a Standard RB30 Silly old VL holden crank ....

Its a stupid pointless bitchin session , quite frankly put up or shut up.

SV_Rant =0


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> SDU became a joke ,when the moderators decided that they would single out some people who they thought would be good to buddy up with and anyone who contradicted what these people had top say were banned from the sight.


You are right there, SDU singled out a GT-R elite. Basically if you didn't own a GT-R then it wasn't a proper Skyline and you were considered inferior

Our club in the South Island (southernskylines.com) originated from SDU. To organize meets you had to have permission from the 'board'. Also the price was $40pa and members didn't see the benefit. Therefore Southern Skylines was started at only $20pa and anyone can and does organize meets.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Not “all uk tuners” are interested in RB30’s, I would be amazed if 10% even new what one was.
> 
> So please stop referring to “all uk tuners” or even “the majority of uk tuners” or even “quiet a few uk tuners” because quite frankly you are making a complete dick of yourself and demonstrating your complete lack of knowledge of the engine / tuning industry.
> 
> What you mean is 3 uk tuners with little or NO experience with RB30’s….


I think you are the one who would be amazed...

In a world that is such a high profit market as RB tuning, the 'new kid on the block' who rocks the boat with his new RB30 a few years ago was enough to make certain tuners take note. I notice it's only you saying this and not Rob, possibly because he knows who he's sold engines to 

Possibly, if you can imagine the scenario, once the RB30's reach the UK, someone has to look after them due to the geographical problem with returning it for a service. Who do you think services them in the UK?
My bet is that almost all, if not EVERY tuner in the UK will have at some point had an RB30 in for a service, perhaps not to tear down and inspect but certainly evaluate it against other vehicles in the UK.
(Stop being so narrow minded and appreciate other peoples opinions.)

The purpose of the thread is to discuss the issues in an adult fashion and infering that people are making a **** of themselves is hardly the way to give anything you say any merit. If you can't express your opinion without getting emotive, leave it until such a time where you can.

Getting back on track, too much hyperthetical equations means nothing, it's about physical proof. Until such a time where back to back test or side by side tests are done I don't see how anything can be proved one way or the other. Like Rob says 'apples to apples'!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Diesel PWR said:


> Rob can we see some of your dyno plots, you keep quoting 620 at 1 bar lets see some proof. Ive seen one rips engine in an r33 down here in the south island and it did not make the power it was suspose to, not even close. There may have been other factors for this but without proof of these massive numbers how are we to know.


If its the car I'm thinking about, R33 drift, the owner was mixed up between whp and bhp, his engine went in a dyno comp and he rang me about it, after we spoke it was clear where the mistake was and funnily enough the dyno results were exactly what I had quoted him when he picked up his car.

Once again, please get your facts straight before you comment.

I have posted the dyno graph of the 620whp 1 bar engine, if you did a search on here under rips street engine you will find the 1 bar dyno and many more of the same engine, remember, I'd be crazy to lie to my customers about how much power their engine made and I'd even more crazy to post false dyno's.

Next............


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/9...hp-1-bar.html?highlight=R.I.P.S+street+engine


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> If we take out all outside variables and just work on weight V mph its really very easy to get a pretty acurate idea of the average power used.
> 
> As an example:
> A 1200kg car doing 165 mph needs 920whp
> ...


Rob, how do you calculate these figures??

Without quoting this month's Evo Magazine verbatim for example - A brand new Audi RS6, weighs almost 2 tonnes & will pull just under 160 mph with a little less than around half of the power outputs you quote above.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I think its safe to say you missed the point completely mattj


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R33 STIG said:


> Without quoting this month's Evo Magazine verbatim for example - A brand new Audi RS6, weighs almost 2 tonnes & will pull just under 160 mph with a little less than around half of the power outputs you quote above.


Hahahahahaha, you realise he is talking about within the confines of 400m/1320ft from a standing start (reaching those speeds in under 10second)- not a full top speed run?? One of those Audis would probably take a good part of a minute to reach 160mph.


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

Lith said:


> Hahahahahaha, you realise he is talking about within the confines of 400m/1320ft from a standing start (reaching those speeds in under 10second)- not a full top speed run?? One of those Audis would probably take a good part of a minute to reach 160mph.


LOL I stand corrected - My apologies. 
TBH I've never been to a drag strip. Racing a 1/4 mile is not something I have any interest in.... 
As Rob didn't mention anything about a drag strip when quoting those figures - it did make me wonder... !


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I think its safe to say you missed the point completely mattj


Really?



GT-R Glenn said:


> Re this RB30 “debate” & RIPS Knockers. (did that sound right lol) refer my first post.
> Anyway …
> For a start
> Not “all uk tuners” are interested in RB30’s, I would be amazed if 10% even new what one was.
> ...


I just see a load of insults towards both UK tuners and UK owners tbh!

If it's read any other way then it's you who missed the point as the reference to all UK tuners by the nature of the forum infers RB only tuners...

By the way, muppet searched google and the very first line for the RB30 is;


Google said:


> Although it has a larger displacement than the RB26DETT, maximum possible horsepower is less, as the RB30 block lacks the RB26 block's internal cast-in ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> Getting back on track, too much hyperthetical equations means nothing, it's about physical proof. Until such a time where back to back test or side by side tests are done I don't see how anything can be proved one way or the other. Like Rob says 'apples to apples'!


The drag-r was run up in the UK on a very well known dyno by a completely independent person with nothing to gain whatsoever in saying anything other than actual numbers.
The measured power atw at a given boost on pump gas was almost identicle, so close its not funny, so the "your dyno's measure different to ours" went right out the window then, so apples with apples, same car, different country, the same numbers were measured.

If we arn't making the power we say we are, as some of these guys say, can they please explain 162mph in 1350kg and 144mph in 1750kg, both in street cars, both with very average runs.

What they havn't yet thought properly about is the fact that 165mph in a light GTR needs basicly the same power as we've done in street cars so in simplistic terms, either I'm making more hp than I say I am or they are racing with less than they think they are, its as simple as that really.

If you don't think thats right, explain to me why, don't just say its rubbish.

Lets keep this a clean informative thread with facts.
Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ok... 

This mornings facts..

I come into work at 6am to work on pupsi's car (its double time on sundays Jeff  ) Front water pipe is too short and fouls the cambelt, no problem i can make another.
For some reason rob you have changed the fittings on the boost pipe from the originals, they are now -4 fittings which i dont keep in stock unfort. Sorry Pupsi, once again you have to wait a bit longer for your car.
As i showed you on the ramp Pupsi, it gives me a bit more breathing time to replace the rear crank seal which is leaking.

Rob.
Yes i can produce the same results as you for less money, what people dont factor in is the additional shipping and then the extra costs for 'custom' fitting your plug n play engines.
Pupsi's build has pretty much been completely supplied by yourself. I have never spent so much time 'making right' stuff that should be 'fit and forget.
We have discussed this personally rob and i recall you saying that 'you know what its like rob, sometimes you have to make a few bits n peices to get it to fit right'
Please get your facts straight Rob, enough of this complete solution rubbish. 

Pupsi's products supplied by yourself should have been as near as damn it turn key with very little installation. Erm... no

I dont need to purchase 'custom' made manifolds, the japanese branded manifolds work fine, FIT perfectly and dont come with a price tag for 'custom' work. Whilst we are on that subject, why have you sent over a single wastegate manifold? We discussed and agreed on a twin wastegate manifold which would cover Pupsi for future upgrades.

Jesus i get some stick about the PT fanboys!! Once ive got some time free i'll host some pictures so everyone can see the 'real' RIPS experience

Rob


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The drag-r was run up in the UK on a very well known dyno by a completely independent person with nothing to gain whatsoever in saying anything other than actual numbers.
> The measured power atw at a given boost on pump gas was almost identicle, so close its not funny, so the "your dyno's measure different to ours" went right out the window then, so apples with apples, same car, different country, the same numbers were measured.


Oops apologies, I didn't see the dyno sheet backing it up, I'll have another search fot it.



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> If we arn't making the power we say we are, as some of these guys say, can they please explain 162mph in 1350kg and 144mph in 1750kg, both in street cars, both with very average runs.
> 
> What they havn't yet thought properly about is the fact that 165mph in a light GTR needs basicly the same power as we've done in street cars so in simplistic terms, either I'm making more hp than I say I am or they are racing with less than they think they are, its as simple as that really.


Granted, once Jeff gets to grips with the Drag-R it should quieten all the 'knockers', I'm pretty sure I've never said anything to the contrary?



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> If you don't think thats right, explain to me why, don't just say its rubbish.
> 
> Lets keep this a clean informative thread with facts.
> Rob


I don't see where I did say it was rubbish, what I said was to stop people saying it's rubbish would take tests not just a calculation - too many external factors involved otherwise it's be as simple to prove as you say Rob.

A car may be capable of great things on paper but it only takes little things to upset the apple cart - like 3 yr old tyres as an example.

I think you're mistaking me for someone who is 'knocking' RIPS cars/engines rather than someone who started this thread to allow everyone to have a say, keep your customers build threads clean of the same old comments and genuinely interested to know why results you get are different from the results we see?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm not a tuner, hell infact i haven't really got a clue on the specifics of engine tuning, but i've worked my way up from blowing up RST's, cossies and now my R33 Gtr and i like to research what replacement engine i will put in when the original goes bang (which it always does, because trust me they get "DRIVEN" ) 

Anyway... The way i see it is that the RB30 that is making great power at low boost must be doing it in one of the following ways, with one if not all of the following downsides:

1. huge lift cams, massive amounts of head work, huge turbo with massive air displacement which is probably totally undrivable on the street.

2. High Compression, with massive advance on the timing,with loads and loads of combustion cooling devices i.e. water injection, massive intercooller, charge cooler and again probably a massive turbo with awful lag.

What i have learnt is that its easy to make an engine produce more power, infact its easy and cheap to make an engine produce double its normal power. What isn;t cheap is reliability and making an engine last while produing big power is where the money goes and while the figures RIPS has posted up on his "low boost" engine are great, this isn't a "magic power" thats comes from nowhere lol and has to come from somewhere and in my humble opinion it is from one, if not both of the above. 

So to be honest proof in the pudding, in my eyes, will be durability not power at a specific boost.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

This copying and pasting can go on forever, its pathetic



> If it's read any other way then it's you who missed the point as the reference to all UK tuners by the nature of the forum infers RB only tuners...





> infers RB only tuners


Your shitting me ,right ?

So all posts on these forums that say "ALL(insert anything here / lets use the word "tuners" for example)" actually only refers to the ones who post on this forum and should be interpreted without needing to be specified, that any discussion on engines would automatically point to an RB engine in every instance.

ok 
Thanks for clearing that up.

I dont know if you have read any other posts here, but I had no intention of insulting any Uk tuners, only the ones that need it....which is why I said

Again I will copy and paste which I detest,



> And quite frankly the VAST MAJORITY of uk tuners would probably be insulted by your attitudes.
> I doubt Vizzard would have been so closed minded and petty over something he had little experience with.


Love your google effort,
Another conclusive comment by yet another "expert"


Anyway, I have nothing further to add to this conversation.

Ill go back to trying to help people who post here, you carry on rubbishing stuff....


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

it all gets a bit pathetic when its resorting to tuners publicly slating other tuners work.

PT on RIPS work.

Every.... EVERY... tuner/garage has its issues.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> it all gets a bit pathetic when its resorting to tuners publicly slating other tuners work.
> 
> PT on RIPS work.
> 
> Every.... EVERY... tuner/garage has its issues.


Agree, I would kindly ask the moderators to lock this thread and prohibit trader vs trader/ trader vs customer-member/ ex . . . threads in future. Sharing a passive opinion is one thing , starting a war that let's every one (trader, members and GTROC) look like a pool of fools is an other!

Amen


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Adam Kindness said:


> it all gets a bit pathetic when its resorting to tuners publicly slating other tuners work.
> 
> PT on RIPS work.
> 
> Every.... EVERY... tuner/garage has its issues.


Fair point.

But, how frustrating is it when you give a customer a quote for work and by the time you have finished it is nothing like what it should have been?

Maybe i got up a bit early this morning? 

Maybe i shouldnt have booked the guys to detail his car today?

Thank god for trailers

Rob


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

In between all the bitchin...... Robs results are there, as are the graphs but wait a minute........I still see no evidence or graphs from the knockers to prove otherwise?

Is it hot in here or is there lots of hot air around


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> Fair point.
> 
> But, how frustrating is it when you give a customer a quote for work and by the time you have finished it is nothing like what it should have been?


I often quote customers a price to build an engine which ends up being more than quoted when finished. This is becuase during the build process, the customer changes their mind on what they want or need. When customers start to see the potential of the engine they get excited and convince themselves that if they spend a little bit more and upgrade one more part on the car they will get a little more hp or reliability etc... The customer is told what the extra cost will be before anything is done, so there are no suprises at the end of the day, and they know what their getting themselves into. Sometimes customers want something done that I don't think will benefit them and tell them it will just be a wate of money, but if they want it done who am I to argue as its their money and engine.

I often tell customers that when you set a budget to build a car, you should double it becuase that's what it usually ends up costing you. There are often things on the car that you never intend on replacing or upgrading, but as things develop and change you often have to change those parts for the car to keep progressing.

I don't know the situation with Pupsi's build, but just my 2c worth.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

question:

What year did one of the Australian or New Zealand tuners FIRST stick an RB30 into a Modern Skyline chassis?

Mook


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Never mind all this "My engine's bigger than you'rs !" stuff

Where all the pictures of young ladie's chests ?????? :chuckle:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

minifreak said:


> out of interest, how long have you been building RBs Rob and how many in total do you think youve completed? i mean full engines when i say complete not just short blocks.



also another Q rob? only a novice to all engine workings but your low boost engine that makes like [email protected] is that on stock compression?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> What year did one of the Australian or New Zealand tuners FIRST stick an RB30 into a Modern Skyline chassis?


That could be an interesting one. Back when I was a complete and utter newbie (I think I must have elevated myself to internet mechanic by now haha), in no way connected to any tuner action or especially "in the know" - the topic of fitting RB25 twin cam heads to RB30E bottom ends in VL Commodores was a topic of interest. It had definitely been discussed and done in NZ and overseas though interestingly, at least in terms of our discussions - it was for a naturally aspirated performance increase. The idea was you could get ~20% more power just using the NA head, and ECU from the Skyline etc instead of resorting to a hot cam etc in your filthy VL. Yes, people modified them back then.

Naturally people also applied this to turbocharged applications - though the first "RB30DET" that I am aware of being done (again, definitely doesn't mean this is the first) in a R32 or onwards Skyline was around 1998 or 1999, I THINK. This is going back some time now - it was actually an RB32DET in a Nissan Skyline GTS4. I can't even remember who built it, I have in my head it may have been NZ outfit War motorsport but it is really going back. It was featured in NZ publication "New Zealand Performance Car Magazine" and was a gunmetal gray R32 with a GTiR Pulsar (Or Sunny in UK talk) bonnet vent grafted onto the bonnet. Ugly as sin, but apparently it went like a cut cat.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Love your google effort,
> Another conclusive comment by yet another "expert"
> 
> Anyway, I have nothing further to add to this conversation.
> ...


LMAO, the google effort was irony mate, do you even understand the concept?

Thanks for being good sport though.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Mr rips we all no where the power is made i have spent the last 5 years on the flow bench with the gtr head. and i am still finding improvements with different valve sizes and port configuration.the thing is to get the best out of the rb30 crank you would want to open the ex valve a bit later and non of the cams out there do this?
thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Interesting thread....until a few pages ago. Tuners take liberties on many things, they take more time if they need to and more money if needed - you cant do much as a customer against that - when it comes down to it. I feel its kind of a spoiled business and a lot of tuners behave like the customer is lucky to be a their shop!

The tuners that really offer good service are usually the ones that have to - Demand drives behaviour.

Tuners get your arms down, phone eachother up and discuss that -4 fitting so we can continue to read more threads about engine building......am bored now, so surfing to another section of the forum

Cheers


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

This really quite pathetic, I wouldn't dream of picking a job of yours to bits and publicly pointing it all out, I won't even start with all the probelms we found with Jeffs car after it arrived from you having just had a "full service"
Forget all this crap Rob and post some dyno printouts and timeslips to back up your very bold claims, I'm still waiting and not 1 single "knocker" has produced anything to even start showing that my previous comments were shyte.



tweenierob said:


> Front water pipe is too short and fouls the cambelt, no problem i can make another.


Try installing the right hose in the correct way (by the way, it should be no-where near the cambelt) and I'm sure you'll see it fits just fine, I even have pictures of the hose on a motor here Rob if you need a hand.



tweenierob said:


> For some reason rob you have changed the fittings on the boost pipe from the originals, they are now -4 fittings which i dont keep in stock unfort. Sorry Pupsi, once again you have to wait a bit longer for your car.


I changed them to -4 fittings so you had the option of running silicone hose or braided lines to the wastegate, a small selection of basic fittings in your workshop would save you alot of time.



tweenierob said:


> Pupsi's build has pretty much been completely supplied by yourself. I have never spent so much time 'making right' stuff that should be 'fit and forget.


The only thing was the original intercooler pipe because I was not told the car had oil coolers in the front when we jigged everything up.
You installed the exhaust dump pipes wrong and then complained the front pipe didn't fit, I spoke to you, told you how to fit them and they went in just fine, you said so yourself.
Its very easy to blow things all out of proportion if you have a defeatist attitude Rob.



tweenierob said:


> I dont need to purchase 'custom' made manifolds, the japanese branded manifolds work fine, FIT perfectly and dont come with a price tag for 'custom' work. Whilst we are on that subject, why have you sent over a single wastegate manifold? We discussed and agreed on a twin wastegate manifold which would cover Pupsi for future upgrades.


Right then, so you can't compare prices then can you, if I supplied bolt on jap kits the same as everyone else the prices would be totally different, apples with apples Rob.
Maybe you need to have better comunication with Geoff, the original twin wastegate manifolds height caused the TO4z to just touch the bonnet, rather than overwhelm you with extra work to give it clearance we decided to go with the single wastegate manifold that mounts the turbo lower.
You should also know Rob, that a 50mm progate is more than capable of keeping up with any upgarde that would ever go on that motor, I have run 8.7 with 1100hp with the same manifold and same wastegate. ffs, who's talking shyte?? 

Lets forget all the childish crap and please get some of these graphs you've been looking at on here and also time slips of your street cars showing how they spool quicker, make more torque and power at the same boost.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> Granted, once Jeff gets to grips with the Drag-R it should quieten all the 'knockers', I'm pretty sure I've never said anything to the contrary?
> 
> 
> I don't see where I did say it was rubbish, what I said was to stop people saying it's rubbish would take tests not just a calculation - too many external factors involved otherwise it's be as simple to prove as you say Rob.
> ...


I was being general when I said the knockers, then under that I said you, I didn't mean you personally, I ment the knockers, sorry about that.

I want this to be a clean informative thread too, I'm trying to be patient and keep my cool but we're getting no-where.

Where are all the knockers dyno graphs and genuine reasons why my comments are false, not 1 single knocker has given anything constructive to this thread yet. 

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

MIKEGTR said:


> I'm not a tuner, hell infact i haven't really got a clue on the specifics of engine tuning, but i've worked my way up from blowing up RST's, cossies and now my R33 Gtr and i like to research what replacement engine i will put in when the original goes bang (which it always does, because trust me they get "DRIVEN" )
> 
> Anyway... The way i see it is that the RB30 that is making great power at low boost must be doing it in one of the following ways, with one if not all of the following downsides:
> 
> ...


With respect your miles off.

1) The cams are normal off the shelf items, the turbo is reasonably large but I don't think 1 bar of boost by 3500rpm could be considered unstreetable?
Trust me, it goes very well on the road indeed, its not laggy and it pulls nicely from 3500-8500 in 5th alot quicker than you would think.
Get in a 800hp single turbo RB26 and nail it at 3500 in 5th and I'd bet not alot happens for quite some time.

2) I don't think 8.3:1 is high compression, in fact its lower than stock, our advance is very normal, it doesn' have water injection or anything like that, it has a normal off the shelf intercooler and its not even close to as laggy (check the link above to dyno graphs) as other similar powered RBs I have driven. 

Rob


----------



## LUN1TK (Apr 30, 2007)

just to add some backing to RIPS, and state a few facts that i have re; this "argument"
ive had my drift/ track engine built by RIPS. ive had my car running problem free from rips for 18 months now, which to date is the BEST run ive had out of every engine ive had in 2 years using the car for everything BUT drag (yet to run a time) ... mainly drift, endurence, demo's and burnout comps.
the car was built for the perpose of doing what i wanted, when i wanted and how i wanted, im not at all easy on the gear, ive tryed LOTS of engine combernations 
previously , the rb25det didnt last due to age / oil surge, was rebuilt to over sized 25det, (not sure of exact spec) in which lasted one meet
then a bolt in rb26 conversion, which did not last any longer then 3 events, again for oil serge problems. i looked at rebuilding and stroking the 26, but with generally using it for drift, i wanted the low down torque, low lag which was exactly what i got from the 30. .. .. i race ALOT of 26 in the drift series, and have out lasted the life of there engines, standard and modified.
followed was 3x rb30det (not built by RIPS) ... all blew on the race track after only one days racing....
so to RIPS i went .... and im 100% happy and problem free to date.
like i say, there are always bads...and some have already mentioned it....but you get what you pay for!!! 
yes TWEENIE, i could have kept my RIPS build lower with bolt on jap manifolds and keeping the RIPS custom work down, but then again, ive been there and had NOTHING BUT PROBLEMS with jap assembled manifolds, with low quality thin stanless material used, so i decided to go with the RIPS built custom manifolds. so i DID recieve what i payed for and would do it all over again.
tweenie , there will always be compertition and preferences between builders. & in some cases, jelousy. seems with this situation, RIPS have stood behind the results he has with dyno sheets. so to resolve this argument on power etc then its only fair that you provide the same.
as far as doing it cheeper. sure use the bolt on jap parts if thats what you have to do to keep the cost down, thats something i could have also done, but like i say, been there, done that. so cost is irrelivent. power is what where talking about here. 
im running very low power being that its torque im after, currently 380 RWKW. 
and a link to show that RIPS hold up in the aggressive applications.

YouTube - Dre At Ferndene

YouTube - Dre At New Plymouth Drags

YouTube - Drifting in The Naki


----------



## LUN1TK (Apr 30, 2007)

And to add, tweenie, 

.......if your such a good engine builder why did you just go and buy an off the shelf OSG ? why not builld your own and take full credit rather than using someone elses motor? ? 

or are you to used to building houses !!??


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

This thread is getting out of hand as per usual.

Unless dyno graphs/results to back up claims and intelligent conversation is posted, I will not be posting further on this matter, I have nothing to hide and have been 100% open and honest with my posts and I stand by my claims.

Its simple.......I have made comments and been told that I'm full of shyte, unless these guys want to post proof of their results and show why I'm talking shyte there is no point in this thread continuing.......why is it that when these same old people make comments they NEVER back themselves, I await dyno graphs and time slips....................

Rob


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

400cc makes no differene.............Yeah right :thumbsup: 

TommyF where are you.


----------



## NZRB30 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Blah Blah Blah*

Having just spent the last 20min reading this thread, I would assume there is a good market in the UK for helmet mounted toilet rolls to catch all the S**t talk. Now that is out of the way.......Maybe someone would allow me to invest im sure the returns would be huge.


I think the name of this thread is all so wrong. The best form of defence is attack. So would another tuner please post some graphs proving themselves. As all i am seeing is people running down robs work and not proving themselves. Similar to when the world was a cube, everyone though it was, so untill they go on a bout and found other wise. So just because UK/anyone hasnt done what rob has doesnt mean it cant be done.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Should I summarise this thread?

People who are happy with RIPS:

- His customers

People who are unhappy with RIPS:

- His competition
- People who haven't been his customers

And then there are the observers who just like fast Skylines, however they are done (like myself).

Sound reasonable? I guess people can decide which group they want to be part of.


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

Rob has chosen to promote himself on this forum which as a member, contributor and trader he is entitled to do. With self promotion comes both detractors and fanboys, which inevitably leads to polarisation of opinions. I've chatted with Rob and although I'm still on the fence as to who will do my build, I'm confident he builds a quality product that delivers on price and performance. 

This thread has achieved nothing.


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Mr. Keets said:


> This thread has achieved nothing.


Exactly what I was thinking.

Marc


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Mr. Keets said:


> This thread has achieved nothing.


If nothing else it has given Rob and his 'knockers' somewhere to get things off their chest and keep them off Rob's customers build threads.
Quite frankly crapping on someones build thread is bad manners - and by crapping I mean coming out with unsubstantiated comments or derogatory remarks.

So this thread has acheived something surely  

Quite possibly there should be a tuner section in the forum dedicated to comments like what have been seen in this thread which can be raised without the poor soul who's spending thousands of his hard earned being crapped on from a height because x tuner doesn't agree with y tuner (or even general comments from other users).


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

A tuner section would be pointless as it would only be rob @ rips that would contribute anything, and back his claims up with proof!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi5, you make it sound like no UK tuner has ever achieved anyhting!

mook


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> Hi5, you make it sound like no UK tuner has ever achieved anyhting!
> 
> mook


Buying off the shelf Jap bits and doing as they do? Anyone can go fast with the right amount of money spent. 
Though these days a lot more genuinely innovative stuff is happening, John Bradshaws and Keith Cowies latest incarnations of their drag cars for example had had some good thought put in to it, as have much more these days.

Over the years a lot of them (not all) have achieved making a ****ing fortune out of unbelivably gullible owners who will fight their corner to the death even in the face of pure fact, lol.

Thats why I try and stay away from this "scene" as much as I can, as its rammed with people agruing "facts" they have been told that they cant back up with any technical fact (as they dont know bugger all and its not true anyhow), just because someone told them that to make some money from them.

Thats why this forum has more PM traffic than anywhere, as nobody dares to talk in public as there so much unhappyness around the UK skyline scene...


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

No, he is saying that so far not a whole lot of other tuners other than RIPS hve given undoubtable proof of their work.

It is sad to see that even the purpose of this thread has been lost among the unnecessary bickering, as seen in the above posts for example. I don't want to step on anyones toes, but if this thread had kept to its purpose, the whole issue would have been resolved in 2 pages by the tuners themselves.

I personally very much enjoy the build threads that are available, just because I like the engineering and ideas that go into the topic I love most: cars. That is all those thread are and should be about, an exchange of ideas and a platform for a shared passion.

Everyone has their own opinions and those should be respected if they are based on any sensible proof.

I hope this whole network can get back to being one of the great places to improve and cherish the strong international GT-R community.

Greetings,

Dino


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

I for one see nothing wrong with Rob promoting himself on this forum. After all, he pays for the priviledge, so he's entitled to do it if he pleases. After all, if he didn't few of us outside of NZ would know about the work R.I.P.S. does!

I think a fair few of us like seeing the build threads with regularly supplied pictures from RIPS.

Reading through this thread I have to admit I see the NZ'ers here being the most sensible. They're asking for facts rather than hot air without getting their knickers too far in a twist. Nothing wrong with that.

Unfortunately there are other circumstances which are more important things for Tweenierob to deal with right now.. He's moving into a new business and may not have the time right now to dedicate to this thread, so we'll need to be patient here guys..

Both tuners in discussion have an excellent reputation. A public slagging match is counter productive though, gents. 

I'll get my coat


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi5 said:


> A tuner section would be pointless as it would only be rob @ rips that would contribute anything, and back his claims up with proof!


Hasn't RK done a 9second quarter? What does it matter what power the engine is if the car as a package is doing 9's

Hell i'd be more impressed if it was 300brake and did a 9 rather than 1000brake and doing a 9 lol


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

> This really quite pathetic, I wouldn't dream of picking a job of yours to bits and publicly pointing it all out, I won't even start with all the probelms we found with Jeffs car after it arrived from you having just had a "full service"
> Forget all this crap Rob and post some dyno printouts and timeslips to back up your very bold claims, I'm still waiting and not 1 single "knocker" has produced anything to even start showing that my previous comments were shyte.
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta say from reading that, Tweenies making himself look a bit silly.

As to the whole RB30 servicing thing someone mentioned....EXACTLY WHAT is different about servicing between the RB26 and RB30?? It uses the same fluids and sundries as an RB26...
FFS I wish folk who know nothing about things mechanical would engage brain before posting. A service is just that. No service I have ever performed has ever involved taking the engine to bits.


Please people, stop treating RB's like they are some mythical creation. :chairshot:chairshot

TT


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

tarmac terror said:


> Please people, stop treating RB's like they are some mythical creation. :chairshot:chairshot
> 
> TT


Wrong, most people here in Germany think they're rocket sience 

Marc


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

SteveN said:


> there so much unhappyness around the UK skyline scene...



I am with SteveN on this, group hug anyone uke:









Smokey :smokin:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I wasnt going to post on this again but hey ho 

OK...

The front coolant pipe is half lagged with heat wrap, the rear one is fully lagged as it runs past the exh housing. 
One is a lot longer than the other, in fact you could probably go round the front bumper with the other one if you ran it to the front  
Maybe if you cut the back one longer the front one would reach.

It just about cleared the belt (by about 3mm) but then i had to put the clear cover on... Ah maybe now you understand 


If you changed them so i could possibly fit braided line instead, why push on at the wastegate end? And as for stocking every AN fitting.. OK mate...

I fitted the dump pipes wrong did i? thats funny, shall i get the pics of pupsis build with the engine sat at your shop with the dump pipes on? 
I had to unbolt the rear dump pipe and rotate it in the bolt holes slightly after you promising me the front pipe 'will deffo' bolt straight up 'i had it on a jig'
The front pipe hit the chassis and after numerous discussions with yourself you actually admitted you was wrong...

IN fact, i still need to send you an invoice which you agreed to reimburse me for all of the work i had to do to get your engine to fit.

Whilst i am at it, why is it whenever you get critisised you post the same comment?



> Unless dyno graphs/results to back up claims and intelligent conversation is posted, I will not be posting further on this matter,


Its only intelligent conversation if you are not on the recieving end of some home truths.
Ive never once knocked your fabrication work and i stick by what i say, if you want the full 'custom' install with bespoke parts, RIPS is your man.


> Its very easy to blow things all out of proportion if you have a defeatist attitude Rob.


If you want to be a test bed for parts that dont quite fit right, or are advertised as non performance parts but still fitted RIPS is your man 



Rob


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I am one the observers who loves fast gtr's


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

Have to say i find this thread interesting to see the different opinions of different setups but i find i very childish and somewhat unprofessional for other tuners to openly slag off others work on a public forum, it actually makes me think that i would rather not be involved with that particular company.

I know if it was me having my engine put together like pupsi is by PT or whoever is now dealing with it under PT's current situation i would not be happy with (tweenie)ona public forum slatting the work of Rob (ripz) about work on my engine which to be honest is private, if pupsi then decided to pass on what problem tweenie found while working on it then that is upto him, but i do not feel it is tweenies place to make such comment which could if taken seriously by some affect the good reputation RIPS has built up. 

At the end of the day the RB30DET is not a factory fit straight forward drop in job so a few small problems and things having to be chaged to make it work in my opinion is not a big deal.

If rob (rips) had had the car having done loads of them i dont think it would of been a problem.

I am speaking from experience as i am will have an rb30 RIPS in My R33 GTR in the next few months. I got a bottom end of RIPS along with twin wastgated manifold and single turbo setup, the rest of the stuff to finish the build i am dealing with over here such as headwork and cams etc.

I am lucky as i have a very good friend who is a fantastic mechanic and has built many engines including RB's this includes a few of his own his current one has been in his car 8 years and has been used to its full pottential and is still going stong.

ON building up my engine we have come up against a few issues but i can safely say that ROB at RIPS has been there for any questions or problems i needed answering to offer all the help we have needed. NONE of these have been any more that slight questions from having an engine that is not standard RB fit and because my friend has never seen an RB30 before. For rob this would not of been an issue.

On another note, I have been out in sparks's R34 in NZ with rob driving and i have to say i am nothing but 100% immpressed with the quality and the performance and this was in its early stages of mapping. I hope that my car performs just as well once its finished. If i had had the money to let rob have the car in NZ and do all the work then i would not of had one bit of doubt about letting him work on it, in fact to be honest i would rather as he has the experience with his own builds.

I will not comment on my full views of the RIPS RB30 engine until i have mine up and running, and i believe that if my car is not as good as sparkes in the way it performs and drives it will only be because the headwork has not been as good as it could of been if it had been done by the guy rob uses. As i have seen the proof with my own eyes while visiting RIPS

I have no more to say so slate my views all you want:GrowUp:


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

i would just like to add that the above is no way intended to offent either party as i have had nothing but good things to say about RIPS for the service and help given and also i have spoken to Tweenie on a couple of occassions and he has given some advice and i also intend to use Tweenie for the mapping of the car once its done. wherever he end up working from

On a good note rob hopefully the car should be coming to you on a trailer all ready for mapping with most of the problems and modifications already done


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ash thats fine, but if you cant take it dont give it. (edited to say not aimed at you ash)

I'm fed up with robs digs at any chance, backed up with an 'only joking' comment.. Its not really funny.
For info, me and pupsi have discussed everything i have posted. EVERYTHING is factual.

I'm sure Pupsi will post in his own time.

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ive taken every bit of critisism and slagging on the chest on here when it has happened, i dont give underhanded comments or cheap shots. 
Straight to the point!

As hypocritical as this sounds i can fully understand where you people are coming from regarding open comments from one tuner to another, the problem i always full down on is i do not class myself as a tuner. 
I am the biggest enthusiast there is!! Thats why i work till the early hours on customers cars whilst everyone else is closed, thats why i spend so much time making sure people are happy with my work. 
I do fall down sometime and open my mouth when maybe i shouldnt, BUT.. it is only because i am an enthuiast, when every phone call to someone is a negative one and its not your fault it sucks big time! And does genuinely get to me.

However, maybe i need to take a look at my forum manners.

Maybe not 

Rob


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

Fair comment rob, just dont like the slagging matches to be public, think it should be done in private thats all. dont get me wrong it was not a dig at you at all it just seems to be going a bit too far. Alot of people are a bit too quick to jump on the band wagon and slag things off with no experience (not meant at you as i know you dont post for the sake of it)

Matt look what you started here lol.

I must say i will be interested to see how pupsi's all works out in the end as i believe the spec he is now going for is similar to mine.

we learn from our mistakes so hopefully i wont regret the way i have chosen to go with the RB30 i went for it as it interested me and think it will suite me and what i want from the car. if i end up with a car that is 75% as good as sparkes car i will be very happy.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I dont think you will regret it at all, i am sure pupsi wont either.

Rob


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

you have to be an enthusiast to own and work on rb's there is always something!

I understand your frustration as its not nice to have to ring people to keep giving bad news when all they want to here is its all done its great but hey thats life i guess :thumbsup:

ps, f*** forum manners its good people tell it how it is should be more of it but sometime things are best kept private for both parties sake


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> I dont think you will regret it at all, i am sure pupsi wont either.
> 
> Rob


i know my wallet regrets it but thats what you get for buying a car worked on by a certain other tuner 

if it puts a smile on my face and i can keep my licence for more than a week it be chuffed!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Now thats a can of worms that i aint taking part in 

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> I wasnt going to post on this again but hey ho
> 
> OK...
> 
> ...


This back and forth slagging is no good for either of us and you can say one thing and I can say another, I know whats happend, I know whats right, Pupsi has pictures of all the hoses installed on a complete engine with front cover etc but I'll help you out with this as its obviously not clear to you how the 2 water hoses go.

The LONG hose goes from the OUTER side of the core to the rear of the block, both ends have 90 degree fittings and the fittings are phased so it will sit nicely 1 way.

The SHORT hose goes from the INNER side of the core, around the front of the front cover (clip supplied to mount it to front cover so its no-where near the cam belt) to the water fitting by the top radiator hose casting on the plenim base.
Its wrapped at one end because thats the end thats by the core, the other end is the end that goes to the intake side, I hope that clears it up for you, if you want pictures of them both installed, let me know.





tweenierob said:


> If you changed them so i could possibly fit braided line instead, why push on at the wastegate end? And as for stocking every AN fitting.. OK mate...


The pushon fittings are supplied by turbosmart with the wastegate, they can be removed and dash 4 fittings put in there if you want to run braided hoses.
I'm not saying you should stock every fitting Rob, but what I am saying is, a simple ph call to one of your suppliers to arrange 2 small fittings would take less time that it took you to type your complaint.
Its really quite simple, if you want push on hoses, use the fittings supplied with the wastegate and get 2 x -4 to push on hose adapters for the intercooler pipe and if you want to run braided hoses, get the fittings for the wastegate and the intercooler pipe, its all very straight forward and I didn't realise that it would be such a big issue for you to sort out, I'm sorry. 



tweenierob said:


> I fitted the dump pipes wrong did i? thats funny, shall i get the pics of pupsis build with the engine sat at your shop with the dump pipes on?
> I had to unbolt the rear dump pipe and rotate it in the bolt holes slightly after you promising me the front pipe 'will deffo' bolt straight up 'i had it on a jig'
> The front pipe hit the chassis and after numerous discussions with yourself you actually admitted you was wrong...


Sorry Rob, thats not what happened, the dump pipes have slightly larger holes than the studs to allow for alignment, all you had to do was losen off the dump pipes, mount the front pipe and let everything relax and then re-do up all the bolts ( which is the correct way to install that type of thing) once you did that, everything fitted just fine.
Maybe I should have left them lose so it was obvious thats what needed to be done, once again I'm sorry but every car is different and although we use jigs with long pipes etc even the slightest movement makes a big difference.



tweenierob said:


> Ive never once knocked your fabrication work and i stick by what i say, if you want the full 'custom' install with bespoke parts, RIPS is your man.
> 
> If you want to be a test bed for parts that dont quite fit right, or are advertised as non performance parts but still fitted RIPS is your man


Your pretty much contradicting yourself there Rob.
Its clear your a bolt on man with no desire to "think outside the square", you want to moan instead of thinking for 1 second about a simple solution, you expect every last part to arrive in a box so you can just bolt it all on and map, even having to weld a flange to an exhaust pipe (which I supplied) so it bolted to the new dump pipe was a pain in the ass for you.

While we are on the subject of Pupsi's car, it really is a shame that such a wonderfull job for us both as turned into this, if you only knew how long we spent building that engine, we have jigges for eveything, we have empty bodies here we test fit everything into, we are so fussy its not funny and to have you be the final person responsible for the end result worries me to be perfectly honest.
I feel you would just love for this motor to go no good so you can tell the world, but keep in mind, Pupsi has spent alot of time and alot of money to get what he has, his combination is now almost identicle in every way to Sparks, and I mean every way, so please, take your time, be carefull, I know you can map very well indeed, so don't let your feelings towards me effect the final result for Pupsi because with Sparks car as a direct comparison, if Pupsi's doesn't go any good, or doesn't make the same power as Sparks, or if there is problems it will not look good for you, not me.

As I have said to you many times, if your not sure, contact me, and you have, we sit down, talk about it and every single time, a 'problem' has not been a problem after all, I stand behind my work 100%, I wish you all the best with your new business, I know you've probably got other things on your mind right now, so how about we just ends this, forget about it, if you want to post some dyno's of your motors to show what you said is true, go for it, I'm sure it would be of interest to alot of people, if you can't/don't want to/don't have time, whatever, thats fine to.

Best of Luck and piece out..............:thumbsup:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

being 2 and a half inches or so higher, it would push the centre of gravity up, and could potentially upset the handling... critical for a tuned track car. 

These engines do look a bit agricultural in their design and block origin, similar to tarted up Chevvy v8's.

Not my thing I would rather pay Mines, Tomei for a tuned RB26 or if I was after torque it would be an OSG 3.0.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

ashfrancis said:


> Fair comment rob, just dont like the slagging matches to be public, think it should be done in private thats all. dont get me wrong it was not a dig at you at all it just seems to be going a bit too far. Alot of people are a bit too quick to jump on the band wagon and slag things off with no experience (not meant at you as i know you dont post for the sake of it)
> 
> Matt look what you started here lol.
> 
> ...



How much has Pupsi spent on his car?? It would have been a lot cheaper going the OSG route rather thank hack about with fitting a taller block engine and fiddling around with fittings of ancils etc. 

According to what I am reading from Tweeniebob, its turned into a bit of a disaster and a well publicised one at that!


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

what pupsi spent is his business although from memory he has been quite open about what he has spent in some of the previous posts. what he paid for is alot more than just an engine, there were alot of other parts that were made such as fuel system, intercooler to name just a few.

i think the os30 is still taller than stock maybe wrong on this so feel free to correct me,


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

pupsi's build has changed alot from what it first started out to be, was originally going for a twin setup and since changed to a single etc, its been a long build but sure it will all be great soon enough.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

See Rob... As usual.. Sly digs here and there, get to the point mate.

So last post you say i didnt fit the dump pipes properly, i then correct you as you fitted them and you change your story. Same old same old...
DONT even ****in go there that i would put less effort into pupsi's car as you supplied the bits, ive certainly put more hours into pupsi's car than most of late. Every single car i do gets the same attention.
If the car doesnt perform like Sparks, it is down to you.... I will 100% get the best from pupsi's car full stop. But i can only work with the tools provided 

Peace out, on to MSN 

Rob


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Truth be told, if I had an inkling that it would have cost me as much as it has (till now) I would probably not have gone ahead with it, saying that, has it been worth it?? I will post up the answer after I have driven the car, which will hopefully be tomorrow night. Everyone has their own way of doing things, somebody once said to me, its not in another tuners interest to get the best out of another tuners build, may-be so, but I'me confident that that saying will not affect me or how my engine will turn out, as (Tweenierob) Rob's interest is to get the best out of my engine, thats how he makes a living, thats what he is getting paid for, and also from an enthusiasts (as he is) point of view, regardless of who built it. I will post up a complete, (my comments) on the engine tuner and the engine builder after I have evaluated the cars performance.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The only thing different from the original build is the change from twins to a single, reason being the twins that went on were not a tried and tested combination, for what I wanted they came on too late.
Roll on tomorrow night.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Geoff, I would love to see the reaction on your face when you drive your car for the first time. I just know you are going to adore it. I would love to see it when you get the chance.

Cheers...........Jeff


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

rogerdavis said:


> How much has Pupsi spent on his car?? It would have been a lot cheaper going the OSG route rather thank hack about with fitting a taller block engine and fiddling around with fittings of ancils etc.
> 
> According to what I am reading from Tweeniebob, its turned into a bit of a disaster and a well publicised one at that!


Your entitled to your opinion but let me explain some things......

OSG supply short blocks, our shortblocks are less expensive and have been proven to hold 1000+hp which is plenty for some people.

Once you start adding all the other parts to the job, the 'other parts' would add up just the same wether it was OSG or RIPS so it simply is not cheaper to go OSG and thats a fact I'm afraid.

Your saying that there's 'hacking about to be done' with a RIPS RB30 over a OSG RB30 which also isn't true, in fact there is no 'hacking' to be done with either.

The OSG is also taller than a 26, so basicly exactly the same mods need to be done to OSG and RIPS for install.

Pupsi'd build has not been a disaster at all, there was a wrong selection of turbo's in the first instance (a whole other story) and that has been sorted.

I have been talking politly to Tweenie and there have been no real issues with the install at all, there's been a couple of annoying things because he's come in to work on it at the weekend and didn't have all the small parts he needed but thats hardly making the job a disaster, I just hate it how it all gets blown out of proportion.

We have done many many RB30 conversions, and there really is nothing hard about them, there's a few small things to change but seriously, nothing major at all.
I sold a motor to MGT racing and he installed his in a day and said it was just as easy as doing a normal engine change and he even posted about it afterwards.

So please, Rob and I have spoken, all is sorted out, there's no hard feelings, any 'issues' have been easily resolved and its onwards and upwards.

Rob.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Love you 

R.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



tweenierob said:


> See Rob... As usual.. Sly digs here and there, get to the point mate.
> 
> So last post you say i didnt fit the dump pipes properly, i then correct you as you fitted them and you change your story. Same old same old...
> DONT even ****in go there that i would put less effort into pupsi's car as you supplied the bits, ive certainly put more hours into pupsi's car than most of late. Every single car i do gets the same attention.
> ...



infarness you started the who'll thing with slagging his work so what do you expect?? you also said you have built rb26 engines with more torque and power @ the same boost, and you have the dyno printouts to prove...so where are they?? rob has asked you to back up your statments and you still havnt..infact i think you've avoided it.

i think you should do that before you post up again because at the moment your not really looking very good on this thread.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

High Octane said:


> infarness you started the who'll thing with slagging his work so what do you expect?? you also said you have built rb26 engines with more torque and power @ the same boost, and you have the dyno printouts to prove...so where are they?? rob has asked you to back up your statments and you still havnt..infact i think you've avoided it.
> 
> i think you should do that before you post up again because at the moment your not really looking very good on this thread.


Hopefully you will not receive an answer or comment from either party.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Never said i have built *RB26* engines with more torque and power, that would be a stupid claim.

Judging by my PM's i'm doing just fine.

I think both me and rob have said our bits right or wrong, thread over for me.

Rob


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

i have to agree with High octane ..if they converse by MSN then why put all this crap about RIPs up on public forum ..WHY NOT JUST MSN EACH OTHER YOUR PROBLEMS


----------



## mr y (Dec 29, 2005)

:clap: i love a happy ending :thumbsup:


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Having been part of Pupsi's build i feel it fair to say, i could have supplied and built an engine of higher spec, higher power and higher torque than supplied by RIPS.
> 
> 
> Are sorry mate high octane is correct


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

WHat part of RB26 did u both miss?

I even put it in bold 

Rob


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



tweenierob said:


> WHat part of RB26 did u both miss?
> 
> I even put it in bold
> 
> Rob




ok i apologise, you didnt mention rb26.

you exact statments were ,

"Having been part of Pupsi's build i feel it fair to say, i could have supplied and built an engine of higher spec, higher power and higher torque than supplied by RIPS.
I know exactly what Pupsis build has cost up until now and can say for sure i could better it.
This is in no way questioning RIPS work at all but i have compared graphs of other builds i have done and they spool quicker and make more power for less money FACT!"


so prove it, thats all you have been asked to do? instead you dragged it on and then openly slagged off his work, when all you had to do was post the print outs to prove and then save youself alot of silly bother. Can you see my point??


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

If it was not said then it was implied that it would be A RB26 " engine " as they are the most common Skyline engine available inside the u.k 
But you are correct no RB engine was mentioned... WHY was that ..  

I also believe that you are not helping each other out at all and to do this on a flame thread anyway... you are pushing yourself to the front of the que. 

All i'm saying is put on a different pair of boots and walk a mile in them.


----------



## playasyougo (Nov 29, 2003)

This thread should be locked.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

It would be actually quite interesting to see - I've never seen any dyno results of a Tweenie Rob tune yet, Tweenie - post something up!! It could only be an advertisement for yourself if ANY of your street RB engine setups are better than RIPS's ones in terms of both power and spool so surely it can't hurt?

[edited because I replied before Playasyougo posted] Agreed PAYG, should really be locked


----------



## NZRB30 (Jul 21, 2007)

High Octane said:


> ok i apologise, you didnt mention rb26.
> 
> you exact statments were ,
> 
> ...


I agree with this comment. I liken this thread to the weigh-in at a big boxing fight, alot of mouth and not much else. However rob has turned up (dyno graph) and we are still waiting for tweenie rob to show. This thread should have been 2 pages long, match graph with graph winner takes all.

Another thing, if rob/customers had not posted the threads we have all loved, who else was going to? They are most likely the best reading on the site. Im sure most would agree with this. I hope others begin to post more threads with similar comments.


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

Entertainment? At whose expense? 

Both tuners have had their say now and made their peace. I'm sure they don't have time to spend hours on this thread. Businesses to run & customers to care for, etc. This thread should be locked to prevent further provocation from individuals who only want to see an argument progress.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Personally feel this has run its course. If Rob or Rips want it re-opened, pm me

mook


----------

